
SourceForge changes its name to Geeknet - nreece
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/SourceForge-Inc-changes-its-name-to-Geeknet-854336.html
======
makecheck
Perhaps this should say "SourceForge _Inc._ changes its name", since the only
implication here is that the company is changing its name. The SourceForge web
site that it owns, doesn't seem to be changing.

------
tommy_teeth
well, at least it's not a recursive acronym.

